

Emergency NYTech Meetup to Stop SOPA Jan 18 - MattRogish
http://nytm.org/sos/

======
tristan_louis
I know it sounds crazy but ycombinator is based on the valley. Barbara Boxer
is a co-sponsor of PIPA and Dianne Feinstein supports it too.

Does the New York tech scene have to do all the heavy lifting or could we have
similar protest in California on the 18th?

Office of U.S. Senator Barbara Boxer 70 Washington Street, Suite 203 Oakland,
CA 94607 (510) 286-8537

or

Office of U.S. Senator Diane Feinstein One Post Street, Suite 2450 San
Francisco, CA 94104 Phone: (415) 393-0707

Hopefully, people in the valley can join New Yorkers in their opposition of
this bill.

------
sudonim
Everyone from my office will be attending this. I'm curious to see if a mob of
tech nerds will be taken more seriously by the powers that be than occupy wall
street people.

~~~
chrishough
with the recent heavy handed crack down of any NYC protesting, I would be
worried of even attempting this. NYC has cracked down hard on freedom of
speech.

~~~
aptsurdist
If you really are afraid of peaceful civil protest in the USA, I'd say that's
all the more reason why we have a responsibility to practice peaceful protest
now before things get worse.

------
sethbannon
While also anti-SOPA, this rally is primarily aimed at PIPA (the Senate
version of the bill), which has been getting a free pass. Can you change the
title to reflect this?

------
tocomment
Is there anything like this for the DC area?

~~~
zacharycohn
There will be. Stay tuned.

------
gerggerg
Why that date and what will we be doing?

~~~
innonate
That day the Senators will be hearing testimony from USV's Brad Burnham and
Reddit's Alexis Ohanian.

Mostly we will be showing our strength in numbers. There will be a few guest
speakers and we will also take collective action.

~~~
gerggerg
Thanks for the info and I'll be attending with some people from the office.
Seems like that information, though, is a little too important to not include
it on the site.

------
coolrhymes
i am attending this. i dont think congress/senate has any clue what this will
really do. i bet those guys are still on IE5

~~~
daeken
You know, I used to think this was about technology. About what technology
could do to the old guard and what they could do to technology. But none of
that matters.

What matters is simple: these people are given jobs by us, and they have a
single responsibility in that position -- to uphold the Constitution. They are
failing this responsibility and don't understand this. It's our job as their
managers, in effect, to indicate the ways in which they're failing. We need to
stop this.

